# December Clinton River



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Any action on the Clinton in December? Finals are almost over and I'll be returning home for some much needed fishing and was wondering if the Clinton is fishable for anything in December? Or is it too early for some steelhead action?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There are some steelhead in the system right now but, like every December, the numbers are pretty limited. You'll have to put your time in on the water and search the deep runs pretty well to find a fish. It is always a good time to be on the river though.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Water is pretty low but there is a fish or 2 around.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Friends and myself have been getting into quite a few the past week and a half or so with little success in landing. Went 0 - 4 Sunday with two being at least in the 12 lb. class. Been sharping hooks since ....lol. All on hardware. At work now, but a friend text me he went 1-2 today and sent a pic. Going after work more well equipped.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Friends and myself have been getting into quite a few the past week and a half or so with little success in landing. Went 0 - 4 Sunday with two being at least in the 12 lb. class. Been sharping hooks since ....lol. All on hardware. At work now, but a friend text me he went 1-2 today and sent a pic. Going after work more well equipped.


Nice, I'll definitely have to try my luck once I get home. I'm _actually_ looking forward to fishing the Clinton river haha


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fish for a hour today, no bites. But went out Sunday and lost two. First fish big and dark, second one bright and silver and in and out the water about a half dozen times. Tiny bags under a bobber with 6# leader. Cover water and put your time in.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Went 1-2 yesterday. Little 17" skipper. Both hit a all orange hot n tot between 4 and 5:30 pm.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Went 1-2 yesterday. Little 17" skipper. Both hit a all orange hot n tot between 4 and 5:30 pm.


Awesome. I'm going mid week next week for the first time in a while. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Upper Clinton Session Today


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Maverick1 said:


> Upper Clinton Session Today
> View attachment 28182


Nice fish, I like the reel as well, very unique.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. Missed a few nice fish. Next time I'll remember my net.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Maverick1 said:


> Thanks. Missed a few nice fish. Next time I'll remember my net.


Haha yeah they're definitely pretty useful. Haven't gotten a fish near my net in a while due to finals..I'm going to fish the Clinton next week and near Christmas. What kind of flies are you using to target those browns?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Size 20 midge bead heads with size 16 bead head droppers


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This may give you an idea.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

That fly works great!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

My skipper from last Wednesday. It was released. Went out Saturday with two friends and one Pike was caught. Hope to find time soon. The other pics are from last Thursday two friends caught and one from friday


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Pikewhisper!

It has been a very long time since I have been able to get to the river. A full time job, putting in 15 to 20 hours a week into TU and having an 8 yr old boy will do that. However, your pics just may have forced me to spend my day off Thursday on the river.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad to light the fire Downstream. I have to find at least one day this week to get out there between work, Christmas shopping, birthday party's and family gatherings. Good times ahead.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> View attachment 28400
> My skipper from last Wednesday. It was released. Went out Saturday with two friends and one Pike was caught. Hope to find time soon. The other pics are from last Thursday two friends caught and one from friday


Awesome fish! Just curious (I'm a first time steelheader) are you guys using artificial lures or live baits like wax worms? I'm really just trying to gain as much knowledge on the subject as possible lately so I don't go out there wasting my time and looking foolish.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well. I guess to start if you are going to be a steelheader and chase chrome your first lesson is that no time on the water is a waste of time, but an opportunity to learn your craft. 

Secondly, spawn bags, plastics, hardware and flies all have their time and place. Same church, different pew.

Lastly, do some research on the site and then come back to the crew with some more specific questions. We are more then willing to help someone if you put in a little time on your own first. Research and time on the water is the right of passage for every great fisherman. Good luck!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Nuff said. Been working my stretch of the river a long time and agree with Maverick. Started in the early 80's with little if any fish of any species...even Pike. After a little hiatus and recon, I started to catch a lot of fish on the Clinton. I love this river I grew up on and glad to help others with fishing ambitions.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to put in the time and gain some knowledge on the river. I've fished there quite a bit and know some holes that may produce some fish, but I think I'll start off with some steelie jigs initially, then cover some water and see if I can get any takers. I heard that jigs can be deadly sometimes, but should I tip them with anything or try them bare?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tip with wax worms

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AustinsDad (Dec 20, 2012)

Where on the Clinton are these browns? I don't know these waters very well at all, so I want to give it a shot. I have tried some areas, but with no luck. New the the forum business, so bare with me.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Browns, upstream of Yates. Steel, generally downstream of Yates.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

hockeymania2 said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I'll just have to put in the time and gain some knowledge on the river. I've fished there quite a bit and know some holes that may produce some fish, but I think I'll start off with some steelie jigs initially, then cover some water and see if I can get any takers. I heard that jigs can be deadly sometimes, but should I tip them with anything or try them bare?



You're going to be spending a lot of time on the river. As far as jigs go, I love them, but I often get outfished by people using other methods. All of my steelhead came on jigs, actually, but I have a pretty low number haha. You'd benefit from perfect each and every method to the best of your ability. If you think you're going to go out with jigs and have an awesome time, every time, you're mistaken. Sometimes, the fish won't even look twice at a jig.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

catching steelhead on this river is all about timing. When the waters the right color after some precipitation, with a good baramoter pressure and with the right presenatation you'll catch fish. Pick one method and master it.


----------

